# 2015 goals



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm planning on a slow LD in the spring to see how my new horse does. If all goes well, hoping to build up to a slow 50 in the fall.


----------



## liltuktuk (Dec 16, 2011)

Complete my first LD. So far the only one scheduled near me is the Hector Half Hundred in September. Sounds like the Shut up and Ride in Allegheny isn't going to happen this year. Haven't heard anything about Master the Mountain or Big Loop Boogie yet.

But on the plus side I have until at least September to get Amira ready!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah it really sucks to lose SUAR.. and for political reasons. So much for public parks being for the public!


----------



## liltuktuk (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah I hadn't heard why it wasn't happening this year, figured I'd find out when I go to Patti's clinic on the 24th.

But it sucks, I went camping in Allegheny for the first time the weekend after New Years and my friend was pointing out all the horse sites and where they camped and the vet check was when she did the SUAR a few years ago and it was so pretty and the trails looked really nice.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I wish I could do endurance this year. As it is my mare has never been on a trail, and has only been off the farm she was born at once (when I got her last august).. so this year my goal is to put some trail miles on her, and get her confident in going new places.. Then maybe next year we can do a 25. I don't own a trailer (or a truck) so I'm limited, I'll just watch you guys have all the fun.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I am SOOOOOO excited to start this season. 
We had been planning our first ride for the beginning of March, however we have found a very flat and easy three day ride that will be a good first ride for the year that we can bring all five of our horses to get their completions. 

Antelope Island in Utah. Looks like it is going to be very cool!

I currently have two horses that I own that I will be riding and I also ride horses for my friend/mentor when I can. 

My goals for this season are to get my gelding better about his "first ten miles" race-brain and bring up my mare slowly this year as she is less fit. 

As I plan to ride FEI I will be completing my novice qualifications and likely my one star this season. Both of my horses will be completing their novice qualifications this year as well so that next year they will go for their one star.


----------



## NightFell (Dec 3, 2014)

Drifting said:


> I wish I could do endurance this year. As it is my mare has never been on a trail, and has only been off the farm she was born at once (when I got her last august).. so this year my goal is to put some trail miles on her, and get her confident in going new places.. Then maybe next year we can do a 25. I don't own a trailer (or a truck) so I'm limited, I'll just watch you guys have all the fun.


I completely understand how you feel since I'm in the same boat lol Got my NSH mare in this past August, pulled her from auction, and spent most of last year building her confidence in me. I've taken her out on what trails there are around the property to get some slow mileage on her the past couple of months. For a mare that's been in the arena most of her life, she's been handling it pretty well. Though like you, we're limited by lack of truck and trailer...

No harm in taking it slow and steady, I personally rather have a horse that is ready to enjoy a day of trails instead of one that is racebrained, unfocused, and barely in control.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

NightFell, where in north jersey are you? Jersey has a pretty strong compliment of distance riders.. maybe someone is local to you. And did your mare come out of Camelot, Cranbury, or New Holland? (just nosey)


----------



## NightFell (Dec 3, 2014)

phantomhorse13 said:


> NightFell, where in north jersey are you? Jersey has a pretty strong compliment of distance riders.. maybe someone is local to you. And did your mare come out of Camelot, Cranbury, or New Holland? (just nosey)


We're in Morris County, and I've been in contact with a few local distance riders to try and tag along on training rides though most have been busy with getting their own horses ready for the season so we haven't had much luck yet. It's understandable since trail conditions have been super icy lately so getting in trail ride time/miles is a premium. 

And she was pulled from Camelot, and what a find she is proving to be lol


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

I am adding to this thread I hope you all don't mind.

1) My goal for this year are too get both me and my pony fitter and slimmer. I made the first step I joined my local endurance club 

To start off doing the pleasure rides which will hopefully achieve my goal of fitness and losing weight as we are both 50 kg over weight. ( I am on a healthy eating campaign and she will naturally lose it during training).

But one day I hope to be able to do competitive longer distance rides well that's a long term goal.

2) To meet new people in the sport and make some good friendships. I already n there are other riders with Native Ponies in my club so we should be fine 

I want to learn about endurance riding from the bottom up 

3) To spend more time out enjoying the fantastic scenery around us


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

My goals are pretty simple, but important to me. I hope I can accomplish them.

-Keep up with conditioning. In school full time and just started a part time job, but managing my time right, I'm hoping I can get in 3 conditioning rides a week.
-At least 5 endurance rides this year...
-Including at least one 50.
-More balanced seat.
-Maintaining the respect of my horse; the fitter she becomes the more hot headed she gets!


----------



## SolsticeDream (Aug 15, 2012)

I plan on making this my summer of 'intro to Endurance'
I am doing my first ever ride with the pony I part board in May, it's just 15 miles. 
Very excited! We will see how things go from there.


----------

